
DrawMatch-iOS app measures how well people draw with image processing algorithms - zyqu
http://www.drawmatch.com
======
zyqu
This iOS game is in the final stage of external testing. The expected release
data will be at the end of Sep/2015.

To get any early built version for testing purpose, please send email to
contact@drawmatch.com.

